# Something different



## Hoss (Jan 15, 2013)

So I was thinking we used to have discussions about photography, not any particular photo, but just general discussions.  It was enlightening to hear folks take on different aspects of photography and gave differing perspectives.  So with that in mind, let's hear what you think makes a photographer.

Hoss


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 15, 2013)

I am still new to it less than 2 years,I have learned attention to detail and good editing makes some great pics,the best ones so far for me have been the ones I have not had to edit. I hope this thread takes off because I could learn so much from you experienced guys. I will be watching this one closely!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 15, 2013)

WHAT?  You just going to stir the ant hill & step back, Hoss?  

I'll take a stab at it.  I carried a camera & took snapshots for a LOOONG time before I became a photographer.  To my way of thinking a photographer uses SOME kind of thought process before mushing the shutter button.  That thought process involves some level of understanding of the technical AND artistic aspects of photography.  It involves making choices in respect to what kind of depth of field do you want (what do you want to be sharp and what do you want to be blurry), what motion do you want frozen, what perspective do you want (not just holding the camera up to your eye & snapping, but moving to get a better background or better angle on the subject), thinking about composition, etc. etc.  Sometimes that involves realizing that you can't get what you want right then, but on static subjects it may mean revisiting in a different light...

Not a very clear answer on my part, but to me it takes thinking about how YOU want the image to look and creating it to some degree, not just pointing the camera & snapping.


----------



## JasonF (Jan 15, 2013)

RIP hit the nail on the head IMO.  

In addition, my .02 is that photography is evolving and in order to keep up with this evolution photographers today are also more skilled in the digital darkroom.  I think photographers all strive to capture each image as accurately as possible within the camera but sometimes that is not possible as the dynamic range will not allow it (landscape images especially).  
Every great modern day photographer I follow not only has the eye and ability to capture magnificent images from a composition standpoint but also is able to further process the scene as he/she saw it through aids such as Photoshop in order to provide the viewer with a scene that looked exactly like what he/she saw when the shutter was mushed.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 15, 2013)

i agree with these gents since they have been crucial in my development as a shutter musher.  i also think it is more than just knowing what a camera does. it involves the process before, during and after a shot . i also think that a photog will be stretching and learning ( in my case trying and failing ) new things, ways and processes.  i am thankful for the group here and the path that they helped me meander down.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't forget to have fun & enjoy it! When you're having fun it will reflect in your photos!


----------



## quinn (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope to figure out the answer to that question one day.There are so many aspects that go into being a photographer.There are many things to learn and master to be a photographer,anybody can get a decent camera and some nice glass and mush the button enough times to get some pretty good images to use.Understanding all the tools in the tool box with the knowledge to utilize them to get the most out of each one is the hard part! We are lucky enough to have a couple of photographers among us who love to share some of their knowledge with us. Now we just need to be smart enough to soak up all that we can from them. It takes hard work,dedication and some guidance from some great photographers  who love it so much they want to share their knowledge with others to make a photographer! Or about six years of schooling and a butt ton of money!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 16, 2013)

> WHAT? You just going to stir the ant hill & step back, Hoss?



Yep.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 16, 2013)

Okay, after much consideration I will attempt to type through this without deleting it prior to posting it.
A very simple and short answer to the question of; what makes a photographer, is simply this:
Anyone holding a camera and activating the shutter.
This can quickly be proven by asking this one question while viewing any image, Who was the photographer?
This brings me to what I think about photography as a whole.  There are many levels of photographers/photography, some who could care 
less about composition, lighting, image quality, color balance, or anything else that the more 
advanced photographer strives for.  For them, it's all about capturing the moment.
They could care less that uncle bob is picking his nose in the background.
And the great thing about it is that, this photo, just like a well crafted piece of art will incite some sort of emotion to the right viewer.
There is also the photographer that cares a little more about some of the things I have mentioned.  
This photographer has upgraded to a better camera for what ever his or her reasons might be.
Now, we can divide this photographer into two totally different categories.
One, will be completely satisfied with the better images they are getting from their new camera and continue to go right along.
The second, will begin to experiment with the settings, maybe some additional lenses or flashes.
Both will be quite happy with where they are at or where they are going with photography.
So, here is where it gets interesting (for me anyway).
Now let's throw in a couple of different versions of photographers.
One has a deeper desire to get technically better and chooses to start dabbling in post processing and maybe does some self learning
in the areas of those things mentioned earlier.
The other is very well schooled in the art of photography and does this for a living, whether it be on their own or working for a company.
Now, who's the better photographer?  Totally different discussion for another time!
Did you notice that I said the ART of photography?
I believe from its simplest form any photographic image is art.  Whether it be a very noisy camera phone image of 
my grand baby or one of those images you look at and say "Man! How did they do that".
The one thing that I can say about photographers/photography is that we all have different likes and dislikes and what one person thinks is great, another think it's not.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well said, DRB1313.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 16, 2013)

For Me a "photographer " is a story teller .The better they tell their story ,is how much Quality is in the Art they create . A seasoned Photographer doesn't take pictures ,they create Art . An Artist will use every tool one can ,to express ,and translate their vision . Sometimes that vision can start years before the shutter is tripped ,then times ,it may be seen  while optimizing .
   I do feel that photographers never stop trying to push ..........







.................The shutter.........LOL........................


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 16, 2013)

Capturing the moment - creating a memory - sharing a sight that others may never get to experience in real time - at whatever level of experience - with whatever equipment is available - and enjoying the experience and whatever challenge it may offer.


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 18, 2013)

I am good at a lot of stuff but photography I'm not, I do appreciate a good wildlife pic and notice the quality in pics I just can't do it! I'm a put the switch on auto and click until the pic is clear lol. Ya'll keep up the good work!


----------

